# *** BOTTOM END : 1.8 to 2.2 STROKER KITS - Increasing your displacement ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** ina : Stroker kits + individual parts ****

!!! WE WILL BE UPDATING THIS THREAD SHORTLY !!!


*
********************************************************************************
PSA : PLEASE USE THIS THREAD TO ASK ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE ON YOUR MIND.WE AT INA ENGINEERING PRIDE OURSELVES ON KNOWLEDGE SHARING.DO NOT HESITATE TO ASK (no matter how dumb YOU think the question is.)
********************************************************************************
*

*
********************************************************************************
INA Engineering would like to thank all of those who have supported us in the past and those who plan to support us in the future (







).We have worked hard to be the #1 supplier of engine internals to the community and we can honestly say that we pride ourselves in being one of those shops that do not just whore out parts and one of those shops that did NOT start with the MKIV chassis.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask us.
********************************************************************************
*

_Quote, originally posted by *INA Engineering 2008cc STROKER KIT* »_
*2008CC KIT*
*(1)* - 92.8mm CAST 2.0 AZG Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods with ARP 3/8" 2000 bolts
*(4)* - 82.5/83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*NOW $1399.99 SHIPPED*
ONLY 6 KITS AVAILABLE AT THIS PRICE.



Since the introduction of the 1.8T engine in North America,sourcing stroker kits have been limited to 1 source.
Fast forward a couple of years and we are now able to offer you every possible configuration that your heart desires








Combinations range all the way from *1803cc's* to *2190cc's!* 
********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - MAHLE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block.This kit includes Mahle Pistons which are superior in design & construction when compared to anything else on the market.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm Mahle Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$999.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - JE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block but with the more affordable JE Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm JE Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$969.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1870CC KIT*
For the user looking to really *open* up his block.Very popular kit amongst those users looking to increase displacement without changing the stroke.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm JE Forged Pistons w/ the following choices of nominal compression ratio:


 9.5:1

9:1

8.5:1

*** 83.5mm Pistons available upon request ***
*$969.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*2008CC KIT*








The most popular kit of the lot for the 06A block,a full "2.0" kit using a Forged OEM crankshaft from the 2.0FSI motor along with OEM quality Forged Supertech Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 92.8mm Forged 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*$1699.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*INDIVIDUAL PARTS:*








Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 058 Block *$480 + Shipping*

Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 06A/06B Block *$580 + Shipping*









Billet Main Bearing Caps: - *$139 + Shipping*

034 Motorsport Anti-Friction Main & Connecting Rod Bearings - *$215 + Shipping*

BIG BORE Head Gasket - *$95 + Shipping*

ARP Main Stud Kit - *$135 + Shipping*


2.0 AEG CAST 92.8mm crankshaft - *$375 + Shipping*

2.0 TFSI Forged 92.8mm crankshaft - *$879.99 + Shipping*

Supertech 82.5mm/83mm Pistons - *$599.99 + Shipping*

SCAT Forged Connecting Rods - *$349.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods - *$739.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods w/forced pin oiling - *$939.99 + Shipping!!*

RACEWARE Head Stud Kit - 10mm/11mm - *$469.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please select which displacement you desire








Thanks








p.s. Some assembly may be required









_Modified by INA at 7:17 PM 7-13-2009_


_Modified by INA at 11:08 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Nice lineup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....but that Eurospec crank sure looks a little fishy in that picture


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (veedubwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubwolfsburg* »_Nice lineup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....but that Eurospec crank sure looks a little fishy in that picture









Thanks
I was looking @ the image and thought hmmm...that grease looks like rust


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

The 2008CC KIT looks interesting, i am going to run 83mm and 144mm on a standard crank... but now you have me thinking


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (nikk)*

booya! i'd be looking for INA assembled stroker/oem+ short blocks shortly too. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just a little note,the 2.0FSI crank DOES come with the correct oil pump gear pressed onto it so that you can continue using your 1.8T oil pump.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*

GOOD STUFF!


_Modified by screwball at 10:50 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

what about billet main caps?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_what about billet main caps?

Was actually thinking about billet main caps with an integrated girdle but not sure how many would actually fly for this.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

I only ask because i need billet mains (dont know who sells them), girdle, and main studs.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

Billet mains would be a custom part at the moment. It will most likely stay that way too as there just aren't many people who are even in the ballpark of needing them, let alone wanting to pay for them.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_Billet mains would be a custom part at the moment. It will most likely stay that way too as there just aren't many people who are even in the ballpark of needing them, let alone wanting to pay for them. 

I found some a few weeks ago somewhere,im sure i saved the link but id have to look...........Ill be in that realm hopefully


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

great kits and prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where have u guys been few months ago when i was collecting those parts piece by piece....








how about 2.0fsi main caps...are they billet


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polskigti4)*

me likey ^ those are off the new 2.0Ts and are oem?


_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 8:41 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

yes


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_yes

got part #'s? and they look extremely similar but are they a direct fit?


_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 8:50 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
got part #'s? and they look extremely similar but are they a direct fit?

_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 8:50 AM 2-1-2008_

no they're not. you will need to take them to have them machined. simple process, to make them fit,


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So these 1803 kits need a 1/2mm bored out? They don't come with bearings or anything right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_So these 1803 kits need a 1/2mm bored out? They don't come with bearings or anything right?

correct. we can supply you with oem or coated low friction bearings.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
correct. we can supply you with oem or coated low friction bearings.









the "low friction" bearings, are they really worth the what $200 ?


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
the "low friction" bearings, are they really worth the what $200 ?

Yeah, thats a big jump from the cost of OE


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
the "low friction" bearings, are they really worth the what $200 ?

yes, they are. are they "needed', well it depends on your goals. the more power you make, the more heat/friction you create. anything to help free up hp in a high revving/hp engine is "worth" it.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_
Yeah, thats a big jump from the cost of OE

yea, I'm not knocking them, i just dont know if "low friction" bearings are actually worth the what, $100 more for just stupid bearings over OEM bearings which work just fine..... someone edjamacate me if I am wrong. I'm doing just about everything to my motor that you can possibly do, so if there is a ACTUAL benefit from these then ill do them, but if theres really not then y spend the extra cash


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

Who was it from INA that was selling the head? Still got it? Sorry just remebered it..I need a good head..Cheap


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Who was it from INA that was selling the head? Still got it? Sorry just remebered it..I need a good head..Cheap









Thats Jason but his is small port.Send PITGUY or Bobqzzi a pm and see if they have AEB heads for sale (if thats what your looking for).


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Who was it from INA that was selling the head? Still got it? Sorry just remebered it..I need a good head..Cheap









that was me. it's sold though.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I've got a bunch of AEB spares, but they need rebuilt.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_I've got a bunch of AEB spares, but they need rebuilt.
pmed ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Awesome lineup dudes. Motor comes out in 4 months. We will talk then


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

guess people only question how to stroke their engines, but don't really do it?








lets see some 2L around here!!!!!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

and info for us 058 block running guys who want to go bigger? my 1825 now is not gonna be enough..... 
??? 


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:58 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

How big of a power difference is it for our cars going from 1.8T to stroking it to a 2.0 is it really worth it? Plus is there a power jump going from 2.0 to a 2.1?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_and info for us 058 block running guys who want to go bigger? my 1825 now is not gonna be enough..... 
??? 

Whatever you do Aaron,you got to clear the webbing on the inside of the crankcase and machine the IM shaft @ the rear so that it clears the #4 connecting rod.

_Quote, originally posted by *allout* »_How big of a power difference is it for our cars going from 1.8T to stroking it to a 2.0 is it really worth it? Plus is there a power jump going from 2.0 to a 2.1?

It all depends on your modifications.We dont have near the amount of data needed available to us that we can say...well a 2.1 will give you say 35hp increase.Each set up is different and each vehicle is different. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Whatever you do Aaron,you got to clear the webbing on the inside of the crankcase and machine the IM shaft @ the rear so that it clears the #4 connecting rod. 

i think i may go the ABA block/AEB head route.... or the 06A block, less rotating internals.... no IM shaft, etc. but will require more mount modification, i think i may be able to handle that








when the time comes, we will talk about it more... oh yeah, and that time also entails solid lifter setup, too....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_oh yeah, and that time also entails solid lifter setup, too....


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

Do you have estimated redlines for the various engines? Have you figured piston speeds? 
I'm just wondering how high that 2.2 could spin reliably? Road course too, not just a few drag runs. 20-30 minute sessions. Seems like just the thing to go with a v-banded 35r.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
I'm just wondering how high that 2.2 could spin reliably?

I have taken a special interested in the 95.5+mm crankshafts (99mm & 100mm).Stephen Thomas owns a 2.2 Rabbit on TWM ITB's and he runs the race car to 9000+ rpm's when he is out there.When I spoke to him about reliability he said he had to rebuild the engine once and the bearings were still fine (contrary to popular belief).
Remember the 16V engine users have been using the 95.5mm crankshaft as a stroker for years and I have yet to see a case where the connecting rod bearings damaged over time due to "over revving" or "heavy crank syndrome".
That being said if your anything like me and you do not care about changing your connecting rod bearings every 50,000+ miles then a stroker kit is for you.I dont expect many people to buy the big Kahuna as those who want it know what they are getting into.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

I have a 3A bubbleblock, and modified a AWP head to fit. I am looking for 83.5 MM 5valve pistons in a 9:1 Comp ratio or therabouts. Also need some 144mm conrods. I already have the forged 92.8mm crank. 
Also interested in a main girdle for this block as well as the head studs to bolt up the AWP. 
Shoot me an IM with a price for everything if possible. I will need rings/bearings and gaskets as well.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_I have a 3A bubbleblock, and modified a AWP head to fit. I am looking for 83.5 MM 5valve pistons in a 9:1 Comp ratio or therabouts. Also need some 144mm conrods. I already have the forged 92.8mm crank. 
Also interested in a main girdle for this block as well as the head studs to bolt up the AWP. 
Shoot me an IM with a price for everything if possible. I will need rings/bearings and gaskets as well. 

Check your pm Travis!


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Got it. I'll be getting in touch beginning of next week. This motor is gonna be a monster when complete. 


_Modified by Shurls at 12:20 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Whatever you do Aaron,you got to clear the webbing on the inside of the crankcase and machine the IM shaft @ the rear so that it clears the #4 connecting rod.


is this for all stroker kits? I thought a 92.8 with scats and 83mm pistons was a straight fit with the exception of one squirter?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (jc_bb)*

Oil squirter issue? 
Never heard of this, and on my 3A block, it should not be a problem, since stock it's a 92.8 by 82.5mm.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
is this for all stroker kits? I thought a 92.8 with scats and 83mm pistons was a straight fit with the exception of one squirter?

Depends on the block.
AEB Block - you have to machine the IM shaft to clearance the #4 connecting rod ARP bolts (assuming your using SCAT's)
AWP/AEG block - no clearance needed for 92.8mm crankshaft
ABA/3A block - they follow the "bubble" block format and have clearance for the 92.8mm crank+ except I wouldnt stuff a 95.5mm crank in the 3A block.
for the 99mm/100mm crankshafts you need the 236mm block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

I have an AJL engine code (99 Audi A4 1.8tQS) with IM shaft. machining needed for clearance or no?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_I have an AJL engine code (99 Audi A4 1.8tQS) with IM shaft. machining needed for clearance or no?

AJL?You have AEB....
Yes IM shaft needs machining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Where can I get a 2.1L stroker kit where should I go?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (allout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allout* »_Where can I get a 2.1L stroker kit where should I go?

For what block?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
AJL?You have AEB....
Yes IM shaft needs machining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bolloX! thought I was getting away with it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

stroking!


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_stroking! 























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

My TFSI crank arrived yesterday








Its a piece of automotive porn....
Just out of interest what is the difference in mm between this and the standard AGU crank?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (nikk)*

the fsi cranks are 92.8mm stroke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta20Valex (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*

Can the kit fit AEB block?
How many HP can the stock enginer internals handle?
If I am going to run a GT28RS, what will be the spool difference between 1.8 and 2.0?
Regards,
Alex


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (jetta20Valex)*

im sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CO AVANT (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (jetta20Valex)*

http://www.audigeeks.com/forum...313.0


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I have taken a special interested in the 95.5+mm crankshafts (99mm & 100mm).Stephen Thomas owns a 2.2 Rabbit on TWM ITB's and he runs the race car to 9000+ rpm's when he is out there.When I spoke to him about reliability he said he had to rebuild the engine once and the bearings were still fine (contrary to popular belief).
Remember the 16V engine users have been using the 95.5mm crankshaft as a stroker for years and I have yet to see a case where the connecting rod bearings damaged over time due to "over revving" or "heavy crank syndrome".
That being said if your anything like me and you do not care about changing your connecting rod bearings every 50,000+ miles then a stroker kit is for you.I dont expect many people to buy the big Kahuna as those who want it know what they are getting into.

Thanks. I didn't expect them to run that high. It sounds like 2.2 with a 35r and an 8k redline would be a nice street/circuit car. I'd rather drive a car than repair it so bottom end maintenance doesn't sound like much fun but it is doable. With the light knife edging and drilled journals that crank doesn't look all that heavy. 


_Modified by onemoremile at 1:38 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (CO AVANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CO AVANT* »_ http://www.audigeeks.com/forum...313.0 

That is exactly what added displacement should do to a turbo car. The turbo gets up to it's maximum flow earlier and stays there. More of all the good stuff!


----------



## ll euro ll (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would like to order this kit can you contact me with details . 1870CC KIT thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ll euro ll (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what else will i need with the kit .. like bearings ect...or does the rods come with everything and do the pistons come with rings and everything. thank you


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ll euro ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll euro ll* »_what else will i need with the kit .. like bearings ect...or does the rods come with everything and do the pistons come with rings and everything. thank you









Replied to your email Arben.It is recommend that you do change to bearings (I have the anti-friction units) and yes the pistons come with the wrist pins and rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

All PM's replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

hi. I have a 2001.5 b5.5 1.8t engine. ( same as a4 b6 i think..) I have a apr 93 oct, ko4, exoticspeed manifold, intake, full exhaust, dp, tip, suspension.......... for the 2.0 stroker ($1800) what are my total expenses, do i need new programing, besides the physical labor.... any aprox. TOTAL cost... thyanks


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

bigger turbo ?


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_bigger turbo ?
 what?


----------



## Aetas Aeternus (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Passatt22)*

What he's saying is a bigger turbo is ideal on a stroker motor. Unless you're planning on going BT I don't think you'd be fully satisfied.


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

gotcha. but that has nothing to do with what i asked. I'm asking about price, not performance....anyways who in their right mind would worry about the turbo before the engine..... are you tryin to bend rods or something??







why don't i just get a 3076r and cut my brake lines......







.... but seriously a BT would be a year or two AFTER


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (Aetas Aeternus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetas Aeternus* »_What he's saying is a bigger turbo is ideal on a stroker motor. Unless you're planning on going BT I don't think you'd be fully satisfied.

I don't know about that. You might start putting out 2.0tfsi numbers with a stroker, 240-250whp with full bolt ons is possible.


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
I don't know about that. You might start putting out 2.0tfsi numbers with a stroker, 240-250whp with full bolt ons is possible.

ill second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (allout)*

A question thats lingering in my mind is..how long will those paper thin cylinder walls for a 2.1 last on a high revin motor?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (methadone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methadone* »_A question thats lingering in my mind is..how long will those paper thin cylinder walls for a 2.1 last on a high revin motor?

wouldnt most of that come from stroke anyway?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
mike hood has been running 83.5mm bores for years now... that cars been pulling 10's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

4 years to be exact.I just prefer 83mm...Guess thats me


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i prefer 83.5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_i prefer 83.5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you would mr edge pusher!


----------



## daetelos (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Would a Stroker motor need ECU reprogramming? would ignition timing be a problem? I would think that the MAF sensor could pick up the extra air coming in; but is the ignition still firing at the right time?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

BRAND NEW AEG CAST 92.8mm stroke crankshafts - 375US!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

What pistons do you all offer for using a 95.5 mm crank with 144 mm rods in a short deck block (AEB) if any?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_What pistons do you all offer for using a 95.5 mm crank with 144 mm rods in a short deck block (AEB) if any?

Those are custom JE's 
PM...or aim


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

is a simple hone ok withthe new 81.5mm pistons?
I thought they needed to be checked and aligned with the sylinders in a machine shop


----------



## vwturboawp (Sep 26, 2007)

With the 2.0 kit how much more would it be for all the parts + labor. And how will a chip react to it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwturboawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pisko* »_is a simple hone ok withthe new 81.5mm pistons?
I thought they needed to be checked and aligned with the sylinders in a machine shop

I always use a torque plate regardless of boring or honing.You can rent one from Shawn DeZego as he has a couple to rent.Some people have honed to 81.5mm without a torque plate but I dont.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwturboawp* »_With the 2.0 kit how much more would it be for all the parts + labor. And how will a chip react to it?

Labour is roughly 600-800US depending on who does the engine building for you.
Parts depend on what you want.Choose from page 1.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

imma go minimum of 2008cc if not more when the time comes... and you know this, and why, too


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd love that 2.0 kit.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_imma go minimum of 2008cc if not more when the time comes... and you know this, and why, too


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Dry sump kits are now ready for ordering


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

I just need some extra $$ now :]


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

hmmmm decisions....... decisions


----------



## 1.8 tea (Sep 5, 2008)

could you bore out the engine to a 2litre then put something like the apr stageIII+ kit on it, or what are the options after you bore it
also, how much added horse is it from 1.8 to 2?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8 tea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 tea* »_could you bore out the engine to a 2litre then put something like the apr stageIII+ kit on it, or what are the options after you bore it
also, how much added horse is it from 1.8 to 2?

It doesn't change anything externally so you're free to do what you like. Doing a 2 liter or bigger on a 28RS setup like an s3+ is ridiculous- it will spool well though.


----------



## sexwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8 tea)*

really???

i heard it makes the block BIGGER where you cant cram it in the engine bay since our cars are only meant to handle 1.8 litres most...






















________________________________
kits ae cool, price is ok..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (1.8 tea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 tea* »_could you bore out the engine to a 2litre then put something like the apr stageIII+ kit on it, or what are the options after you bore it
also, how much added horse is it from 1.8 to 2?

Yes you can bore out the stock 1.8T to 2.0L going from 81mm to 83mm but I am afraid you wont see that much of a power bump on a APR Stage III+ kit.APR designed that kit around the 1.8T and it works well.
As for how much hp,I can not give an exact figure or an estimate for that matter as each set up is different from user to user.
Eventually I will build up a 1.8T and a 2.0T to the same specs and do back to back dyno testing but that is not in the cards right now.I am diverted my funding into other non-VW projects so maybe one day I will have an answer for you.
If you are looking to go beyond the GT28 series turbocharger then now would be a good time to increase the bore or bump the displacement up.
The popular choice is a GT3076R (I personally like it) with a 2.75" inlet and 2" outlet on the compressor housing for APR users.
If you have anymore questions feel free to send me an email.
Thanks.


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (sexwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexwagon* »_really???

i heard it makes the block BIGGER where you cant cram it in the engine bay since our cars are only meant to handle 1.8 litres most...






















________________________________
kits ae cool, price is ok..












































what??


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*








Idea fairy has visited me yet again... As it won't be until next year when I make drastic decisions, I'm curious to see the responses of these kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (rollercoasterracer)*

is there a weight difference in the aeg crank and the fsi crank?
where does the 95.5 crank come from? 
to use this crank in an awp block what modifications have to be done and do you use 144 rods with custom pistons with this setup?
if you used the 95.5 with a 83mm piston what size motor would that add up to?
how much is the 95.5 crank? 
are they available?
im going to rebuild within the next 6 months so at a minimum im going to use an aeg crank
also with the supertech pistons i've seen there compression advertised from 9.1:1 to 8.8:1 so what exactly do they come in?because thats what i plan to use if i go with the aeg crank
i read through this thread and didn't see the answers to these questions 
i would appreciate it if you would answer these from a potential customer to a paying advertiser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks


----------



## sexwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo4Life)*

joking..
haha


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (sexwagon)*

Dry sump? What?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_Dry sump? What?

Dry sump...


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_is there a weight difference in the aeg crank and the fsi crank?
where does the 95.5 crank come from? 
to use this crank in an awp block what modifications have to be done and do you use 144 rods with custom pistons with this setup?
if you used the 95.5 with a 83mm piston what size motor would that add up to?
how much is the 95.5 crank? 
are they available?
im going to rebuild within the next 6 months so at a minimum im going to use an aeg crank
also with the supertech pistons i've seen there compression advertised from 9.1:1 to 8.8:1 so what exactly do they come in?because thats what i plan to use if i go with the aeg crank
i read through this thread and didn't see the answers to these questions 
i would appreciate it if you would answer these from a potential customer to a paying advertiser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks

you'll see in 6 months or less im going to be spending over 6 grand and i would like to send some of it your way but if you are to busy to answer a few questions thats fine i can get the parts elsewhere


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
4 years to be exact.I just prefer 83mm...Guess thats me









They both work and the differece is minimal if any, I run both


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_if you are to busy to answer a few questions thats fine i can get the parts elsewhere









Listen,I answered your questions for 4+ years here on Vortex.The questions you ask have been answered by me before (more than once).
In 6 months when you are ready to build your motor then send me a PM.Until then,sit down read and learn.









_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_They both work and the differece is minimal if any, I run both

You do not count


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_is there a weight difference in the aeg crank and the fsi crank?
where does the 95.5 crank come from? 

if you used the 95.5 with a 83mm piston what size motor would that add up to?


Tdi motor
2069cc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Listen,I answered your questions for 4+ years here on Vortex.The questions you ask have been answered by me before (more than once).
In 6 months when you are ready to build your motor then send me a PM.Until then,sit down read and learn.








You do not count









fair enough 
the main thing i really wanted to know was if you stroked to 2.0 would it affect how many rpms you could turn compared to if it was a 1.8 
but with the head im getting i may just stick with keeping it 1.8 and make my power revving the piss out of it


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (50trim S)*

frankies motor was a 2.0l and it was revved to 9k.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
fair enough 
the main thing i really wanted to know was if you stroked to 2.0 would it affect how many rpms you could turn compared to if it was a 1.8 
but with the head im getting i may just stick with keeping it 1.8 and make my power revving the piss out of it

You can rev a 2.0 to the same RPM that you can rev a 1.8 to.They both have more than acceptable rod ratios.
HTH.


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

i mechanically over reved my 1.8t i might need stock parts. ill call monday.. thanks ryan.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (BOOSTINDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTINDUB* »_i mechanically over reved my 1.8t i might need stock parts. ill call monday.. thanks ryan.

sounds like someone miss shifted


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

the aeg crank is cast, the fsi crank is forged. aeg also comes with the correct gear already pressed on. <search>...please


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_the aeg crank is cast, the fsi crank is forged. aeg also comes with the correct gear already pressed on. <search>...please

i just didn't see anywhere where it said the aeg came with the gear pressed on i know its forged vs cast 
but ive never heard if there is a weight difference


_Modified by eggroller at 3:26 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*FV-QR*

*50Trim S* - Please take this conversation to IM.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_*50Trim S* - Please take this conversation to IM.

Ray, please, please ban him.. 
for old time PNW sake.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_*50Trim S* - Please take this conversation to IM.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

yes i did and just got done spend 3500 for a stage 4 clutch unorthadox racing flywheel and 6 speed swap from underground vw, and a pelequin.
now im 2700 in the whole and just poped the motor. car gods have mercy on my soul.










_Modified by BOOSTINDUB at 6:05 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BOOSTINDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTINDUB* »_yes i did and just got done spend 3500 for a stage 4 clutch unorthadox racing flywheel and 6 speed swap from underground vw, and a pelequin.
now im 2700 in the whole and just poped the motor. car gods have mercy on my soul.









Well hope it works out for you


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

for the stroker kit will i need a bigger oil filter and oil pan to compensate for the more liters?? im still iffy on a stroker kit but i plan on going with a GT3076 and was just going to do rods pistons and cams.... someone told me not to do the stroker


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

No, that all still remains the same. Only things you are really changing are the pistons and crank. Everything else is the same


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

ok cool thanks man also why would someone tell me to not stroke it? also are the gains really worth it?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

All depends on your setup/goals. Personally i dont think if you plan on running < 400whp, there isnt a reason to stroke it since the lag from a gt28 or gt3071r isnt that much on a 1.8L. However, with something that has some lag, it really does make driving out of boost much more enjoyable. The car really has more go to it.
As for gains, you will see lower spool times and much more power with less psi. However, with fwd, thats not always a good thing. I made 173whp and 185wtq @9psi and stock timing with a ko3s and just a dp. So it certainly makes power.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

thanks a lot man!! i think i might just do rods pistons than!!! also would i need to do cams and cam gears?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

No point in changing pistons unless you have to/want to bore the motor (1.9L) or change the compression (still wouldnt mess with it).
As for cams, depends on the setup, i would look into porting the head or swapping to an AEB and change the intake manifold before doing cams.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

cool so high flow manifold, and rods for the GT3076 kit...


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

ok another question i want my spool to start at like 3000rpm i want a street car with daily driver compatible with pretty good gas mileage still and i want over 300whp and 300tq. which turbo should i get GT28RS-GT2871R-GT3071R-GT3076R???? I will also be doing rods.


_Modified by mcmahonbj at 2:04 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

gt28rs would be ideal or a gt2871r with room to grow


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

ok the 2871r will still still spool at 3k? i cant find a site with a 2871 kit


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_ok the 2871r will still still spool at 3k? i cant find a site with a 2871 kit

You will be making boost before 3k and peak around 3500rpms. For a kit you can contact [email protected]


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

thanks a lot man! will i boost all the way to redline?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

Thanks Nathan









_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_thanks a lot man! will i boost all the way to redline?

Yes you will.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

saweet well bump for good people!


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Any oil squirter modifcations needed to clear the 2.0 fsi crank? AWP 06A block.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_Any oil squirter modifcations needed to clear the 2.0 fsi crank? AWP 06A block. 


None needed at all.Pistons are built to our specifications so that they clearance the oil squirters.Send me a PM if you any other questions.


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Any reason not to go a bit higher in compression on a 2.0 kit...say 9.5-1? Excuse my ignorance as im new to 1.8's, but in the LS1 world increasing compression made a big difference in power. I would imagine it would make the turbo spool a bit faster and make driving out of boost more enjoyable. Im a ways away from a stroker kit, but i figure its eventually gonna need to be rebuilt and why not spend a few more bucks on a crank


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ExTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExTurbo* »_Any reason not to go a bit higher in compression on a 2.0 kit...say 9.5-1? Excuse my ignorance as im new to 1.8's, but in the LS1 world increasing compression made a big difference in power. I would imagine it would make the turbo spool a bit faster and make driving out of boost more enjoyable. Im a ways away from a stroker kit, but i figure its eventually gonna need to be rebuilt and why not spend a few more bucks on a crank









You are correct in the way of thinking. Only down side is that you cant run as much psi on pump (dont need to since you will have roughly the same power with less) and it makes the tune a little more important. 
BTW, it is much more enjoyable out of boost with a 2.0 and higher c/r. Also the stock c/r is 9.5:1 on all cars but the 225TT


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i see...looking at the kit it had a 8.9-1 CR on the 2 liter i was thinking the stock 1.8 was 8.9cr as well for some reason. Id rather make the power on less boost if i could get away with it so i think thats the route i would take if i were doing it today. I wont put race gas in my car (mainly cause its hard to find in my area) Anyways thanks for clearing that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExTurbo* »_I wont put race gas in my car

Then run water/methanol injection.
Billet Main Caps are here!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Horaayyy for billet mains!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_You are correct in the way of thinking. Only down side is that you cant run as much psi on pump (dont need to since you will have roughly the same power with less) and it makes the tune a little more important. 
BTW, it is much more enjoyable out of boost with a 2.0 and higher c/r. Also the stock c/r is 9.5:1 on all cars but the 225TT

You also can't run nearly as much timing with higher compression.
The stock 1.8Ts have 9.3:1, except for the 225 motors which are 9.0:1.
The low CR motors are a bit sluggish out of boost, but a lot nicer to tune, and they hit hard when they get into boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

My problem is im coming from a naturally aspirated 6 liter with a big cam and 400+whp and torque. It had almost all of its tq available right off idle, so i kinda wish the GLI had a little more down low. The apr kit compliments the 1.8 nicely, but it kinda lacks that low end grunt that i miss so much. i figure a 2.0 with higher compression would help the lower rpms quite a bit. I would probably upgrade the turbo and take INA's advice on the meth kit at the same time. What kinda power can the gli 6 speed take?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ExTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExTurbo* »_What kinda power can the gli 6 speed take?

That is a 02M gearbox,some people have got as much as 500 whp through one of them with no issues.I am sure more has been put through a stock 02M.


----------



## ExTurbo (Oct 22, 2008)

excellent....


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh man, Im horrible with decisions. 
P&P my AEB head and fill it with race parts, or blow out the bottom end to a 2.0.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_Oh man, Im horrible with decisions. 
P&P my AEB head and fill it with race parts, or blow out the bottom end to a 2.0.









Do the head


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Haha ok. Returning your PM shortly.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_Oh man, Im horrible with decisions. 
P&P my AEB head and fill it with race parts, or blow out the bottom end to a 2.0.









the quote goes:
" there is no replacement for ...."
a) P&P head with race valvetrain
b) 2.0l stroker


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

either way your going to extend your powerband 
with displacement you'll spool sooner and if you do the head the spool will be the same but you can rev higher 
to me it just depends on if you really want an some extra umph off boost 
if you do the head your going to have to rev to 8500-9000 to advantage of doing the head and you'll need cams to be able to carry the power that high


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

what about for just the rods?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_what mm is the drop in crank to destroke? what cc's would you have with a 83mm bore? what would the R/S ratio be?

*77.4mm stroke.*
In a 220mm 06A block such an AWP with an 83mm bore you will have : 1675cc's and a rod ratio of : *1.86*
In a 236mm TDI block such as an ALH with an 83mm bore you will STILL have : 1675cc and a rod ratio of : *2.05* assuming 159mm rods are using.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

what is the stock rod to stroke ratio?
and how does it change with your stroker kits offered?
wiz i really appreciate the information and just putting up with me in general








when i get my money some will come your way cause i've learnt alot from you
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to good seller and a good guy


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

HUGE THANKS to Issam for taking care of all of my questions as well as difficulties with my paypal account. 
Looking forward to being a 2.0T








im sure ill be spending money with INA in the future with such great customer service


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (ryscorewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryscorewell* »_HUGE THANKS to Issam for taking care of all of my questions as well as difficulties with my paypal account. 
Looking forward to being a 2.0T








im sure ill be spending money with INA in the future with such great customer service
















Anytime Ryan,
Thanks for the support.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

*BRUTE RODS ARE HERE!!!*


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yesssss
lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Bigger displacement + turbo = win.


----------



## joefis23 (Aug 15, 2006)

What would it cost for a 2.0 kit if I was ablr to supply the forged FSI crank?
Would you change the oil pump drive for me if I shipped you the crank?
I have a core FSI 2.0 for parts, that's why i'm trying this way, thanks for any help


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (joefis23)*

Why not just build and swap the FSI? It hasn't been done...yet


----------



## joefis23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

that would be way too expensive for my liking!
I already have an AEB head swap with VVT and a custom AEB/AWW intake manifold, so I want to keep building this engine.
I don't know if the rod bearings are the same, but I would like to just put in the 2.0 FSI crank with pistons and leave the stock rods, I'm still only running a k03s, I just want quick spoolup for autox'ing.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (joefis23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joefis23* »_
I don't know if the rod bearings are the same, but I would like to just put in the 2.0 FSI crank with pistons and leave the stock rods, I'm still only running a k03s, I just want quick spoolup for autox'ing.

im still running a ko3s with a 2008cc engine with 10:1 c/r and its far from what you should be spending money on for autoxing. The extra exhaust flow over the tiny turbine wheel just makes it die out faster, plus there isnt any real lag on a ko3 anyways


----------



## joefis23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

are you trying to tell me not to do it?
It looks like you made monster torque, that's what i want.
I already have 275 Hoosiers and a lsd, so I want as much torque as possible to pull me out of turns, that's why I thought to increase displacement?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (joefis23)*

My numbers are with a diode and no timing increase at the time, so there is still room for improvement. However, the power just doesnt last. So unless you keep the revs in the 3000-4500 rev range, you will be out of steam everywhere else. You can get the same sort of numbers with a ko4-2x upgrade with more useable power and for far less $$ and far less downtime


----------



## joefis23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

won't I spool at like 1800 rpm's and stay strong to 4500 or so?
I make 15 psi now @ 2500, I should drop rpm fromm there, right?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (joefis23)*

You will make boost even sooner, but i didnt hit 292wtq until 3250rpms and it was down to 260wtq @4k and dropping fast. Not sure how you plan on driving, but i dont think you will spend to much time in that power range with power only dripping after that. You are looking at another $1k in parts + labor + downtime. You could sell your crank and pay for most of a used ko4-2x kit from a 225TT and have a few thousand rpms of power instead of under 1k rpms. 
If you wanna talk it further, hit me an IM instead of moving this thread more OT. Sorry Issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (joefis23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joefis23* »_What would it cost for a 2.0 kit if I was ablr to supply the forged FSI crank?
Would you change the oil pump drive for me if I shipped you the crank?
I have a core FSI 2.0 for parts, that's why i'm trying this way, thanks for any help

I can do that for you but if I were you I would just run the 2.0 FSI bottom end,change the pistons,connecting rods & oil filter housing.


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

crank came today issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Such a sexy crank


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

buy buy buy


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ryscorewell)*

Looking good Ryan!


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Bump!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Going to update this in the new year with high quality shots and lots of options for you guys.Dont settle for less!


----------



## ibiza 20vf (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there any way to use 81mm or max 82 pistons with a 92,8 stroker crank?
Also is there any crank with 100mm stroke that i can use to BJX (ibiza fr) engine? TYA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ibiza 20vf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibiza 20vf* »_Is there any way to use 81mm or max 82 pistons with a 92,8 stroker crank?
Also is there any crank with 100mm stroke that i can use to BJX (ibiza fr) engine? TYA

You can use any bore you want (once it is 81mm or larger) with the 92.8mm stroke crankshaft.If you want to go with a smaller bore than you will need to sleeve the block.
You can use the 10mm stroke in the BJX block but I do not recommend it.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

how reliable is the block after an 83.5mm bore? would it still be able to handle 800hp without the cylinders blowing out?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

mike hood's been running an 83.5mm bore for some years now in his a4 which ran 10.55 @ 132 mph...and makes quite a bit of power, as you could probably guess. 
ill be running 83.5mm when the time comes shortly. not worried about one bit.


----------



## ibiza 20vf (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

I asked that because i ve only seen 82,5+ in the kits. But i ll need 81mm pistons with different height than OEM with the new crank right?How much displacement would i have with 92,8 and 81mm's?And how much with 95,5 or 100 with 81mm's? 
Although i am thinking also the oversizing but the reason i want to keep 81 is that the engine has only 25000Km..
Thank u


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ibiza 20vf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_how reliable is the block after an 83.5mm bore? would it still be able to handle 800hp without the cylinders blowing out?

Yes it will.I went 83mm bore because in case of an issue down the road,I do not want to source a new block...simply hone and go!

_Quote, originally posted by *ibiza 20vf* »_I asked that because i ve only seen 82,5+ in the kits. But i ll need 81mm pistons with different height than OEM with the new crank right?How much displacement would i have with 92,8 and 81mm's?And how much with 95,5 or 100 with 81mm's? 
Although i am thinking also the oversizing but the reason i want to keep 81 is that the engine has only 25000Km..

Low mileage should not be the reason that you want to keep stock bore pistons....
once you enter the realm of 81mm bore pistons with a stroke other than 86.4mm stroke then you need a custom piston.Custom pistons are the same price no matter the bore, stroke or CR.
81mm + 92.8mm stroke = 1913cc
81mm + 95.5mm stroke = 1968cc
81mm + 100mm stroke = 2061cc


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

You guys will like this:









































Taking pre-orders for *369US + shipping*










_Modified by INA at 12:25 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You suck.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_You suck.

Cant copy what you do not develop


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to call photoshop until you send me one to independently verify


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I'm going to call photoshop until you send me one to independently verify









BTW here are the specs...

_Quote, originally posted by *INA Engineering - 1.8T Oil Pan* »_*FEATURES:*
*** Laser cut oil pan rail from T6061
*** Full sheet aluminum for outer walls
*** Kicked out design for a 0.7L capacity increase
*** 3/4" NPT bung for 3/4" NPT to 10-AN oil return fitting or adapter for OEM line
*** Complete baffled design to hug the oil pump pick up tube
*** TRUE aluminum hinged trap doors
*** Provision for OEM oil level sensor & drain plug


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

You're the man Issam, i will be spending lots of money with you before spring. Will you accept my firstborn?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_Will you accept my firstborn? 

Do you want mine?
LOL
/jk


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

haha, if I order one of everything you carry, do I get the kid free?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_ill be running 83.5mm when the time comes shortly. not worried about one bit. 

same here...








whens my motor gonna begin, Issam?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Do you want mine?
LOL
/jk

smh lol.leave the kids out of this and on the girls face where they belong.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice solution, gonna need one I think.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

when is your website going to be up again?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_when is your website going to be up again?

Website was supposed to go live on JAN012009 but the server crashed so the web developing company has been working frantically to get up...everyday that it is down they pay me


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Nice!!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

ordered up my 2 liter stroker set up last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to Wizard of OD .....


_Modified by kamahao112 at 1:31 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (kamahao112)*

OD = Audi
I am not a super freak....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

95.5mm stroker pistons in 82.5mm & 83mm now available!
END DISPLACEMENT:
95.5mm stroke + 82.5mm bore = 2042cc's
95.5mm stroke + 83mm bore = 2067cc's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote »_
*2008CC KIT*








The most popular kit of the lot for the 06A block,a full "2.0" kit using a Forged OEM crankshaft from the 2.0FSI motor along with OEM quality Forged Supertech Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 92.8mm Forged 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*WAS $1799.99 + Shipping*

*FEBRUARY SPECIAL = 1699.99US + SHIPPING for a 2.0L STROKER KIT*
(dont like the price....ask us about replacing the FSI forged crank with an AZG cast crankshaft)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

got mine last monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Glad you like


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Are the ARP main studs used for the girdle set the same length as the regular ARP main stud set or are they longer to accomodate the girdle?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I asked this a while back, but does anyone have an idea of what labor would go for on one of these kits? I'm going big turbo sometime late this year and am gonna get new rods regardless so I'm contemplating doing this at the same time to maximize productivity


----------



## jbrown7815 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

I second this question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I think I asked this a while back, but does anyone have an idea of what labor would go for on one of these kits? I'm going big turbo sometime late this year and am gonna get new rods regardless so I'm contemplating doing this at the same time to maximize productivity 

Depends on the extent of the work carried out.Some shops charge 8 hours @ 115US/hour to BUILD A MOTOR.
I can build a complete motor from top to bottom in under 3 hours and that includes cylinder head rebuilding.Ask me to do the same with suspension and I would probably be as slow as you...
Depends on the shop/individual.Shop around...the cheaper the shop,the more likely you are to get mediocre work.


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

just out of curiousity (i'm looking into all aspects of the stoke)..what are people running for programming ?..uni 630 file with tweaks ...?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I think I asked this a while back, but does anyone have an idea of what labor would go for on one of these kits? I'm going big turbo sometime late this year and am gonna get new rods regardless so I'm contemplating doing this at the same time to maximize productivity 

If you can do IE drop in rods this process is not much different...you just start with new pistons rather than swapping old pistons onto new rods...there are a few extra steps like dropping in the new crank and oil pump...
But even if you have not built an engine before just do the research buy all the parts from INA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and you should not have a problem........
To maximize productivity i suggest finding another block have it bored,assemble the bottom end then drop your head or swap to an AEB head now just transfer all of your accessories , drop it into your car and ur done... 
Not to mention if you do it that way you can sell your old short/long block to help offset the cost of the initial purchase or keep it just incase .........
My machine shop charges 150 to bore a 4 cly. engine and up to 500 do work on your head and it depends on what you have done to your head ''new guides,seat resurface etc. etc.'' ...I matched ported and bowl blended aka port and polished my own head so that costed nothing.. ...so if you build the engine yourself it really does not cost that much especially if you already had the crank like i did







...
All in all don't let the amount of work scare you boring and stroking have been around for decades even in the vw scene.....After that it is just your average engine rebuild...and good luck if you need help there is a few people who have done it and i am in the process of doing it right now....so if you got questions just ask 
Once again big thanks to INA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome service and experience to get what ever project you got rolling in the right direction..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Are the ARP main studs used for the girdle set the same length as the regular ARP main stud set or are they longer to accomodate the girdle?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_









They are 4" studs Chris so yes they are longer to accommodate the girdle.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

*
********************************************************************************








CAT CAMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE IN THE FOLLOWING CONFIGURATIONS:
* CAT 3651
* CAT 3652
* CAT 3653
* CAT 3658
AND A FEW SOLID LIFTER SET UPS.

CAST PRICE = $618.99US + SHIPPING
HYDRO BILLET PRICE = $798.99US + SHIPPING
MECH BILLET PRICE = $898.99US + SHIPPING

********************************************************************************
*
We have 4 set of CAT 3652's in stock


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_*
********************************************************************************








CAT CAMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE IN THE FOLLOWING CONFIGURATIONS:
* CAT 3651
* CAT 3652
* CAT 3653
* CAT 3658
AND A FEW SOLID LIFTER SET UPS.

CAST PRICE = $618.99US + SHIPPING
HYDRO BILLET PRICE = $798.99US + SHIPPING
MECH BILLET PRICE = $898.99US + SHIPPING

********************************************************************************
*
We have 4 set of CAT 3652's in stock









could you list these cams in order from least aggressive to most aggressive? please


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

3651
3653
3658
3652


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

i thought that was how it was i just wanted to make sure 
thanks
i haven't heard of any results on the 58's i have all the others but not the 58's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_3651
3653
3658
3652

You my home slice yo!


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Hey Issam, It was pretty late last night by the time I got into the motor. In fact, it was actually about 2am by the time I pulled the engine/head oilpan... Too late to call you, IMO.
Anyway, I've got some money burning a hole in my pocket, and could use your help








I am sitting on the fence between rods/rings/bearings -vs- stroking the engine, and am hoping to get some factual comparisons?
First, I need to know more about stroking an 058a AEB? Besides the ABA crank/"stroker" pistons, what else is required, and what else must be done (machine work-wise) I'm not exactly clear on this part of the process








As for a realistic comparison, my car is a 97 B5 QTM, I'm running a Tial-Garrett GT3076r on an equal length header, Tial 44mm WG, 3" straight exhaust, 24x12x3 core fmic/2.5" pipes, meth injection. All lines converted to aerospace, fuel system is overkill, etc...
planning on a clutchmasters twin disc and full head work/cams and direct port nitrous
and I'm in the process of building a fully loaded Megasquirt II v3.0, however I'm strongly considering ditching that effort in exchange for a Haltech, VEMS or 034 SEMS (rumor has it that air conditioning will not work on Megasquirt







) 
so, the extra displacement would yield WHAT over simply replacing the rods, coated bearings & new rings???
Once I have a better idea of the actual "return on investment" I'll be ready to get an order placed one way or the other.
thanks

_Modified by jk35 at 2:17 PM 2/13/2009_ 


_Modified by jk35 at 2:19 PM 2/13/2009_


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

by the way, I'm located in Southwest Florida. Can anyone recommend a machine shop reasonably close to me? There are a couple reputable (performance) engine machine shops here in my area, but neither profess to have any experience with Audi's/VW's, and I'd feel a hell of alot more comfortable dropping my block and head off with someone (reputable) who does have experience with our motors. Thanks for any suggestions you might have
-Kyle


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

I had to re-write this message, was all in caps cuz was at work :S 
anyways, im looking at rebuilding my motor or swapping for AMU, it has HIGH kms now LOL 
im liking the 1.8-2.0 stroker kit you are offering, and would like to know:
1.)compatible with ATC engine code?
2.)aside from this package, what else is required/recommended top complete the job
2.)what sets this package aside from your competitors i saw as i shopped around? 
1699.00 for the kit seems like a fair deal, just trying to decide. 



_Modified by DurTTy at 2:14 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

On these "low-friction coatings", exactly what kind of coating is it? I plan on getting everything in my engine coated with different coatings from Swain coatings when the time comes. Is your coating any different from their's?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ghostinator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostinator* »_On these "low-friction coatings", exactly what kind of coating is it? I plan on getting everything in my engine coated with different coatings from Swain coatings when the time comes. Is your coating any different from their's? 

Slightly different.We prefer not to release these details on a public forum
All PM's replied.


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

I have an Audi 3A 2.0 block that I am thinking about stroking to 2092 (2.1). I have a JH VW head that will eventually get flowed. I would like to use carbs. I have a 1.8 JH now on 40mm Dellortos but since bigger is not always better what would be the optimum set up for such an engine? 
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hmontaq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmontaq* »_I have an Audi 3A 2.0 block that I am thinking about stroking to 2092 (2.1). I have a JH VW head that will eventually get flowed. I would like to use carbs. I have a 1.8 JH now on 40mm Dellortos but since bigger is not always better what would be the optimum set up for such an engine? 

JH 8V head?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_*
********************************************************************************
PSA : PLEASE USE THIS THREAD TO ASK ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE ON YOUR MIND.WE AT INA ENGINEERING PRIDE OURSELVES ON KNOWLEDGE SHARING.DO NOT HESITATE TO ASK (no matter how dumb YOU think the question is.)
********************************************************************************
*
Since the introduction of the 1.8T engine in North America,sourcing stroker kits have been limited to 1 source.
Fast forward a couple of years and we are now able to offer you every possible configuration that your heart desires








Combinations range all the way from *1803cc's* to *2190cc's!* 
********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - MAHLE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block.This kit includes Mahle Pistons which are superior in design & construction when compared to anything else on the market.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm Mahle Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$999.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - JE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block but with the more affordable JE Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm JE Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$969.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1870CC KIT*
For the user looking to really *open* up his block.Very popular kit amongst those users looking to increase displacement without changing the stroke.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm JE Forged Pistons w/ the following choices of nominal compression ratio:


 9.5:1

9:1

8.5:1

*** 83.5mm Pistons available upon request ***
*$969.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*2008CC KIT*








The most popular kit of the lot for the 06A block,a full "2.0" kit using a Forged OEM crankshaft from the 2.0FSI motor along with OEM quality Forged Supertech Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 92.8mm Forged 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*$1699.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*2190CC KIT*
















Dubbed the *"BIG KAHUNA"* by Paul Calado.This is a kit for the very serious VW/Audi owner who wants a manly 100mm stroke crankshaft & paper thin cylinder walls.
*Kit requires the purchase of the ALH 236mm TDI block.*
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 100mm Eurospec Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 159mm/21mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83.5mm JE Forged Pistons w/ 9.5:1 nominal Compression Ratio
*(10)* - ARP 12mm Head studs to allow the use of a 20V head on an ALH block
*$2699.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*INDIVIDUAL PARTS:*








Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 058 Block *$480 + Shipping*

Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 06A/06B Block *$580 + Shipping*









Billet Main Bearing Caps: - *$139 + Shipping*

034 Motorsport Anti-Friction Main & Connecting Rod Bearings - *$215 + Shipping*

BIG BORE Head Gasket - *$95 + Shipping*

ARP Main Stud Kit - *$135 + Shipping*


2.0 AEG CAST 92.8mm crankshaft - *$375 + Shipping*

2.0 TFSI Forged 92.8mm crankshaft - *$879.99 + Shipping*

Supertech 82.5mm/83mm Pistons - *$599.99 + Shipping*

SCAT Forged Connecting Rods - *$349.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods - *$739.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods w/forced pin oiling - *$939.99 + Shipping!!*

RACEWARE Head Stud Kit - 10mm/11mm - *$469.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please select which displacement you desire








Thanks








p.s. Some assembly may be required










With a new member added to the team, we are striving to serve you better so please don't hesitate to PM me with any questions you may have. If you are going to be placing an order don't forget to mention which displacement you would like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** ([email protected])*

I have an AEB head and AWD block.
Can the block be bored and tapped to 11mm safely and is there any benefit to going to the 11mm when only using a GT28RS?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_I have an AEB head and AWD block.
Can the block be bored and tapped to 11mm safely and is there any benefit to going to the 11mm when only using a GT28RS?



No need to tap the block for 11mm when we have 10mm ARP head studs that will work for the AEB head/AWD block combination.


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Any advantage to going to the 11mm? 
The head and block are at the machine shop tanked and having work done.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_Any advantage to going to the 11mm? 
The head and block are at the machine shop tanked and having work done. 

Even if you wanted to go to 11mm you would not be able to without helicoiling the block i.e. punching it out to M14 and then using an M14 to M11 helicoil.
My advice go with a 10mm bolt.


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Even if you wanted to go to 11mm you would not be able to without helicoiling the block i.e. punching it out to M14 and then using an M14 to M11 helicoil.
My advice go with a 10mm bolt.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (G-radoT)*

All pm's replied too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** ([email protected])*

Is there a clearance issue using the 95.5mm crank in an ABA Block?
What crank trigger wheel (gas) fits the 95.5mm diesel crank?
Does Supertech make an 83mm Piston for use with the 95.5mm crank and 159mm rod and if so does the piston use 20mm or21mm pins?
Finally can you point me to the thread that lists the parts and machine work requirements to build the ABA/AEB motor? I think I have read 12 different threads and none of them seem to have the parts list required.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Is there a clearance issue using the 95.5mm crank in an ABA Block?
What crank trigger wheel (gas) fits the 95.5mm diesel crank?
Does Supertech make an 83mm Piston for use with the 95.5mm crank and 159mm rod and if so does the piston use 20mm or21mm pins?
Finally can you point me to the thread that lists the parts and machine work requirements to build the ABA/AEB motor? I think I have read 12 different threads and none of them seem to have the parts list required.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Andy,
There will be no clearance issues with the 95.5mm crank in the ABA block.I have gone all the way to 100mm stroke crank in a 037 block and the only place I had to clearance was a small portion of the crankcase rib.
I assume you sourced an AAZ crank which means you can use the ABA trigger wheel on it.Supertech would not have an off the shelf piston for your combo.
email me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

All pm's responded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** ([email protected])*

I'm wondering if the cast 92.8mm crank is used instead of the forged one, what is the max power the cast unit can support? 
Thanks
BJ


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_I'm wondering if the cast 92.8mm crank is used instead of the forged one, what is the max power the cast unit can support? 
Thanks
BJ

this has been covered many times, a AEG crank has seen well 800+ whp now and 9sec passes (see autoxtreme)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_I'm wondering if the cast 92.8mm crank is used instead of the forged one, what is the max power the cast unit can support? 
Thanks
BJ

In europe AZG (same crankshaft) has been taking to ~830chp
in the US we have Marc Andre that has taken his to 700+whp
Getting the forged crank is more for a piece of mind.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Would an AVH 8v 2.0L crank work as well? Also the 06A AVH block? Does it work with a 1.8t head?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
In europe AZG (same crankshaft) has been taking to ~830chp
in the US we have Marc Andre that has taken his to 700+whp
Getting the forged crank is more for a piece of mind.


Thank you for the info. 
IM sent


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Would an AVH 8v 2.0L crank work as well? Also the 06A AVH block? Does it work with a 1.8t head?

AVH is the same Andy and yes it will work with a 1.8T head.

_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_

Thank you for the info. 
IM sent


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

sent you another IM.
free bump for ya


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4350743


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

at what HP would u reccomend the billet main caps?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_at what HP would u reccomend the billet main caps?

We install the billet main caps & our own girdles on any motor where the customer wants to make 500+hp.


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Possibly a stupid question, but could you use standard bore postins and rods with the AEG/TSI crank? What would you gain displacement wise?
Reason im asking is i already have 82mm JE pistons and Scat rods and have crank damage where the flywheel bolts on so might have to swap that out for a new one.
Thanks.


----------



## setchmk1 (May 26, 2009)

my local (uk) engine shop can get me a mint used cranks for very little money but have asked me for the number cast into the webbing to ensure there are no **** ups. can anyone tell me this? cheers, Ian


----------



## setchmk1 (May 26, 2009)

i am after the 92.8mm 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PhilW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilW* »_Possibly a stupid question, but could you use standard bore postins and rods with the AEG/TSI crank? What would you gain displacement wise?
Reason im asking is i already have 82mm JE pistons and Scat rods and have crank damage where the flywheel bolts on so might have to swap that out for a new one.
Thanks.

Phil,
You can use the 144/20mm rods but you cant use the pistons as the wrist pin is moved up further into the piston due to the increased stroke on the 92.8mm cranks.
The TSI crank wont work either,if you are looking for one then you need the FSI crank or a regular 2.0 8V crank.
Hit me up if you need a kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *setchmk1* »_i am after the 92.8mm 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft 

We have 2 here in stock with the correct oil pump gears.


----------



## setchmk1 (May 26, 2009)

works out cheaper to get it over here in the uk now, thanks though, Ian


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (setchmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setchmk1* »_works out cheaper to get it over here in the uk now, thanks though, Ian

With the wrong oil pump gear but good luck mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## setchmk1 (May 26, 2009)

i can sort the gear out ok, don't suppose you could tell me the number cast on the webbing so my engine shop can be sure they have the correct one? or will this be the part number? cheers, Ian


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

ive been interested in the 2008cc kit....i want to make at least 400whp with the 1.8t....i was hoping with this kit and a GT30701R i can obtain it....is this a long shot or do any of u guys think i can reach this goal?
......i need 2 be able 2 keep up with my buddys 363whp RX-7 lol


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dz28adams)*

Pretty good setup actually. The 2008cc motor will let you run a little less bosst to attain your HP goals. Might recommend the 3076R on a .63 housing for a more middle of the boost range turbo. Spool will be very similar but the head room will keep you cool...


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

do u know of anyone that sells a complete turbo kit with the 3076R?...the kit im looking at has the 30701...it seems like a decent kit and a decent price...


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

*and its the GT3071R that come with the ATP kit*


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dz28adams)*

I will let INA respond as it is their for sale post. However, ATP will probably switch out the T3 3076 R for a little more cash.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dz28adams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dz28adams* »_*and its the GT3071R that come with the ATP kit*

I am sure you can return it for whatever turbocharger you want under the condition that it is still NIB.

_Quote, originally posted by *dz28adams* »_ive been interested in the 2008cc kit....i want to make at least 400whp with the 1.8t....i was hoping with this kit and a GT30701R i can obtain it....is this a long shot or do any of u guys think i can reach this goal?
......i need 2 be able 2 keep up with my buddys 363whp RX-7 lol

13-B RX-7? You dont stand a chance...















400whp is easily obtainable given the software available today but with a GT3071R you will be pushing the limit of the compressor.As Andy suggested , a GT3076R would be a better candidate for what you want to do and I am willing to wager that with the displacement increase you will see similar performance compared to a GT3071R + 1.8L bottom end.

_Quote, originally posted by *dz28adams* »_do u know of anyone that sells a complete turbo kit with the 3076R?...the kit im looking at has the 30701...it seems like a decent kit and a decent price...


We sell a complete kit now for the MKIV Golf/Jetta 1.8T utilising a Tial V-band turbine housing.
*Contact us via email for more details.*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Hey guys,
We have a special going on for 6 kits ONLY.

_Quote, originally posted by *INA Engineering 2008cc STROKER KIT* »_
*2008CC KIT*
*(1)* - BRAND NEW 92.8mm CAST 2.0 AZG Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods with ARP 3/8" 2000 bolts
*(4)* - 82.5/83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*NOW $1399.99 SHIPPED*
ONLY 6 KITS AVAILABLE AT THIS PRICE.


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

yea hes a 13b single turbo street port with a bullseye (GT35) lol its not actually the GT35 but its wutever 1 bullseye makes that compairable 2 the GT35 lol....but yea he just got it tuned and its pretty snappy lol....i kno that making my gti 2008cc with the GT30 isnt going 2 beat the queer on track day because those cars hook pretty f'n good from wut ive seen but im hoping ill stay with him on the street lol...
....man if i wasnt going 2 hawaii in 2 days id buy the 2008cc kit 2nite!...if for some reason u dont sell 6 kits by the time i come back im def interested!!!
....so wut do u guys think....if i can crank out a lil over 400hp with the setup i plan on do u think i can beat the 13b??? lol i need some support here


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dz28adams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dz28adams* »_yea hes a 13b single turbo street port with a bullseye (GT35) lol its not actually the GT35 but its wutever 1 bullseye makes that compairable 2 the GT35 lol....but yea he just got it tuned and its pretty snappy lol....i kno that making my gti 2008cc with the GT30 isnt going 2 beat the queer on track day because those cars hook pretty f'n good from wut ive seen but im hoping ill stay with him on the street lol...
....man if i wasnt going 2 hawaii in 2 days id buy the 2008cc kit 2nite!...if for some reason u dont sell 6 kits by the time i come back im def interested!!!
....so wut do u guys think....if i can crank out a lil over 400hp with the setup i plan on do u think i can beat the 13b??? lol i need some support here

I think if you can crank out 400hp you will be happy but forget trying to catch an RX-7.
13-B's/20-B's are unfair motors.Forget the gas consumption part...if you can crank out 700+hp from an engine the size of your printer then you get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

I can get a crank from an ABA with the gear on it. I want to keep oe bore on my block. what piston and rod combo do you have that will let me have 9.8 to 10 cr? I would prefer 10 to 1.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_I can get a crank from an ABA with the gear on it. I want to keep oe bore on my block. what piston and rod combo do you have that will let me have 9.8 to 10 cr? I would prefer 10 to 1.

058 blocks(ABA) don't use oil pump gears. They are short snout cranks.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

he said he had one pressed on. I have not seen the crank yet, but he has had it in a 1.8t and pushed about 400hp.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_I can get a crank from an ABA with the gear on it. I want to keep oe bore on my block. what piston and rod combo do you have that will let me have 9.8 to 10 cr? I would prefer 10 to 1.

10:1 is a custom piston with 4-6 week lead time.
What block are you starting with? 058 AEB or 06A 1.8T?


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

I dont know my block #. its for an 05 A4. whats the highest cr I can go with out getting a set of custom pistons?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_I dont know my block #. its for an 05 A4. whats the highest cr I can go with out getting a set of custom pistons?

Thats a 06A block.
Highest you can get is 9.3:1 for 86.4mm stroke and 9:1 for 92.8mm stroke.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

shoot, if I can get some money I'm waiting for before you sell the 6 kits I'll be all over that.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_shoot, if I can get some money I'm waiting for before you sell the 6 kits I'll be all over that. 

At the end of today 4 will remain.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

can you tell me what the $ for rods and pistons (9.8 and 10 to 1) with oe bore size? thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_can you tell me what the $ for rods and pistons (9.8 and 10 to 1) with oe bore size? thanks

Check your PM.


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

what do you need to do to the ecu to make this work? audi a4 98 1.8t aeb 058 to 2.0L. Does it need re program? does it need to reset? how do you reset the ecu?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fernank1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fernank1987* »_what do you need to do to the ecu to make this work? audi a4 98 1.8t aeb 058 to 2.0L. Does it need re program? does it need to reset? how do you reset the ecu?

Depends on the set up.
People who stroke there motors usually end up with a larger turbo kit or similar.


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

i already bored my to 82.5mm with 92.8 aba crankshaft. I don't have money for big turbo now so I will just use a ko3s. My car is not starting and I get a code p1338. I changed the camshaft but no luck. fuel is good and spark is good. can it be the ecu? the car been setting there for 5 to 6 months.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fernank1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fernank1987* »_i already bored my to 82.5mm with 92.8 aba crankshaft. I don't have money for big turbo now so I will just use a ko3s. My car is not starting and I get a code p1338. I changed the camshaft but no luck. fuel is good and spark is good. can it be the ecu? the car been setting there for 5 to 6 months.

You didnt pull any codes?


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

just p1338, but I think I know why now. I put an aba crankshaft with the stock trigger wheel and it wasn't a direct fit so I had to drilled 1 new hole to make it fit but I didn't know what was the purposed of it. Do you sell the trigger wheel? if you do how much is it?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (fernank1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fernank1987* »_just p1338, but I think I know why now. I put an aba crankshaft with the stock trigger wheel and it wasn't a direct fit so I had to drilled 1 new hole to make it fit but I didn't know what was the purposed of it. Do you sell the trigger wheel? if you do how much is it?

So you drilled an extra hole in the ABA crank to secure the 1.8t crank trigger to it? You could definitely have a timing issue and or a loss of signal issue, as well as a air gap issues. Wow...


_Modified by hypothetical at 6:19 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fernank1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fernank1987* »_just p1338, but I think I know why now. I put an aba crankshaft with the stock trigger wheel and it wasn't a direct fit so I had to drilled 1 new hole to make it fit but I didn't know what was the purposed of it. Do you sell the trigger wheel? if you do how much is it?

Ye I would say you need a new trigger wheel mate.
They are roughly $38 US or so.


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

I drilled a hole on the trigger wheel not on the crank but if any body has an aba trigger wheel I want to buy it, or if you got a picture of it off the crank so I can download it and measure it and modify my aeb one to make it work.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just run the ABA trigger wheel like I said in your other thread...


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Ye I would say you need a new trigger wheel mate.
They are roughly $38 US or so.

Where can I buy it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: stroker kit FAQs*

Just a quick post to say thank you to Issam at INAEngineering! All you folks toying with the idea of doing this need to get away from the computer and give him a call. Always best to get your info from the most knowledgeable source!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: stroker kit FAQs (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Just a quick post to say thank you to Issam at INAEngineering! All you folks toying with the idea of doing this need to get away from the computer and give him a call. Always best to get your info from the most knowledgeable source!









Thank You








We will be introducing our full line up of Connecting Rod & Piston combinations very shortly.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


----------



## dubster5 (Jun 24, 2009)

hi, could you tell me what the 1870cc kit would cost to send to the UK. Thanks


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dz28adams)*

We will be revamping our entire pricing structure shortly to reflect our new arrangements with our suppliers and we will be offering up a whole heap of new products for the community. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dealership inquiries are welcome.


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XLR8URLIFE (Jul 16, 2009)

I just read almost the whole topic and I think my brain is mush. Just to clarify, you can bore the 06A block to 83mm with out any issues of blowing out the cylinder walls. And I have found 100mm stroker crank, what type of length should I look for in the rods.
And on another note about you keeping up with the RX-7. You will most def beat him off the line as he does not have the torque or AWD. And you can snap around corners with a higher apex speed as your AWD will pull you through the curve while his RWD would slide out. If oyu really want to see him in your rear view...you need to loose some weight off the TT. I have built several rotary's and they can put down some power while staying lightweight.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (XLR8URLIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XLR8URLIFE* »_I just read almost the whole topic and I think my brain is mush. Just to clarify, you can bore the 06A block to 83mm with out any issues of blowing out the cylinder walls. And I have found 100mm stroker crank, what type of length should I look for in the rods.

You can bore a 06A block to 83.5mm without any issues but it depends on the application.For a race motor where you want to squeeze every ounce of power out of the motor then go 83.5mm but for a street motor then 83mm is more than adequate.
for a 100mm stroke crankshaft in a 220mm block with a minimum compression height of 25mm (you can not have a compression height lower than this) you are looking @ a connecting rod length of: 145mm
The most common VW/Audi connecting rod is a 144/20mm unit which means you would end up with a piston having a 26mm compression height (which is ideal) ,however, I do not recommend going with this set up in a 220mm block unless you plan to run cams that will shift your power band to between 3000 rpm's and 5500 rpm's.

HTH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XLR8URLIFE (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

What would be the issue with the cams with the stock block set-up? And what other block would you use and would it still match up with the rest of the components i.e. wiring, mounts, plumbing, heads, etc.
Thanks for the help. I just want to build it once and build it right the first time.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (XLR8URLIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XLR8URLIFE* »_What would be the issue with the cams with the stock block set-up? And what other block would you use and would it still match up with the rest of the components i.e. wiring, mounts, plumbing, heads, etc.
Thanks for the help. I just want to build it once and build it right the first time.


Well not to discourage you but the money spent on going 2.2L can be put towards say a good 2.1L set up and a proper turbo kit.
If you want you can email me and we can discuss this further.


----------



## Vottbot (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

i prob just missed the answer with my special kid reading abilities but exactly how much is involved in the "big kahuna" tdi block set up?
car is an a4 aeb code if it matters..pretty sure it wouldnt



_Modified by Vottbot at 12:50 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (Vottbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vottbot* »_i prob just missed the answer with my special kid reading abilities but exactly how much is involved in the "big kahuna" tdi block set up?
car is an a4 aeb code if it matters..pretty sure it wouldnt

Replied to your PM.


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (Vottbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vottbot* »_i prob just missed the answer with my special kid reading abilities but exactly how much is involved in the "big kahuna" tdi block set up?
car is an a4 aeb code if it matters..pretty sure it wouldnt
_Modified by Vottbot at 12:50 AM 7-25-2009_

i'm also interested in the answer to that


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (sleeply337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeply337* »_
i'm also interested in the answer to that 

I am actually going to pull the Big Kahuna kit from the line up as if you want more than 2.1L's then look into swaping a rabbit motor (no joke).


----------



## Vottbot (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am actually going to pull the Big Kahuna kit 


: (


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (Vottbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vottbot* »_

: (

You want one?


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll do 2.2 just to say I did it... 4 cylinder power!


----------



## Vottbot (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You want one?









very much so.. can i afford it atm.. not quite..lol


----------



## PEROBA (Apr 21, 2008)

What is to fit the crankshaft 2.0 92.8 mm in the block AEB? 
Sensor or the wheel turning signal? 
What is IM?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

how big can I take an ATC motor? ('00 tt) 2.0? 2.2?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

you can go up to 2.0-2.1 for the 2.2 we recommend a different block


----------



## XLR8URLIFE (Jul 16, 2009)

How direct/simple is the fit/build for the ALH TDI Block for the big kahuna? I know you said that you are going axe that package, but if there are not any major issues, I am willing to give it a go. The only issue I see is that I thought the 5V heads use 10mm studs and not 12 mm.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PEROBA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PEROBA* »_What is to fit the crankshaft 2.0 92.8 mm in the block AEB? 
Sensor or the wheel turning signal? 
What is IM?

You need just the ABA crankshaft...direct fit with the impulse wheel.

_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_how big can I take an ATC motor? ('00 tt) 2.0? 2.2?


2.2L but the most economical set up is a 2.1L set up.

_Quote, originally posted by *XLR8URLIFE* »_How direct/simple is the fit/build for the ALH TDI Block for the big kahuna? I know you said that you are going axe that package, but if there are not any major issues, I am willing to give it a go. The only issue I see is that I thought the 5V heads use 10mm studs and not 12 mm.

It is a pretty involved build thats for sure.You will need at least $3500-$4000 to get it done properly when the 2.1L build is much more affordable and is only 100cc's less.
The head stud problem is no longer an issue.We have 2 solutions for that.Email us for an answer.


----------



## Dubbin 1.8t (Apr 14, 2006)

f'all this 1.9, 2.0,2.1 Give me 2.5 already!


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (Passatt22)*

Lookin for a quote for everythin need for a complete bottom build. I'm using a awp block an a aeb head I want to go with a 83mm piston wit a 9.1 compression stroker kit. Wat would be my best route


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SACGNS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SACGNS* »_Lookin for a quote for everythin need for a complete bottom build. I'm using a awp block an a aeb head I want to go with a 83mm piston wit a 9.1 compression stroker kit. Wat would be my best route 


Send me a PM with your email and I will have 1 of the guys send you a quote (if not myself)>


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Pm sent


----------



## Mohr Torque (May 23, 2009)

i have just read this thread from the start and have not read anything about the atw engine, is there a reason for this or am i just blind. lol


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mohr Torque)*

Anything you've read about the AEB engine is applicable. It is the same series as the ATW (058 Block). The only difference is the ATW is a small port head. Most people looking to do a hybrid source an AEB head before anything else, then start building the motor. The ATW motor is stout. I made 408Whp on Stock bottom end, then did the rod job and took it into the 480 range...
ATW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Anything you've read about the AEB engine is applicable. It is the same series as the ATW (058 Block). The only difference is the ATW is a small port head. Most people looking to do a hybrid source an AEB head before anything else, then start building the motor. The ATW motor is stout. I made 408Whp on Stock bottom end, then did the rod job and took it into the 480 range...
ATW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Everyone gets all week in the knees for an AEB head but reality is if you are not making over 500whp then you have no need for a large port head.
Ive been waiting on Unitronic's dyno for over a year now and no luck so if all goes my way If all goes my way I will be doing ALOT of dyno testing for the forum.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Everyone gets all week in the knees for an AEB head but reality is if you are not making over 500whp then you have no need for a large port head.

Issam I agree completely. If I was building a streetable beast it would be small port head combined with a set of 83.5mm 9.0:1 pistons, a nice obd1 ABA crank, and a set of 144mm rods.


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
*77.4mm stroke.*
In a 220mm 06A block such an AWP with an 83mm bore you will have : 1675cc's and a rod ratio of : *1.86*
In a 236mm TDI block such as an ALH with an 83mm bore you will STILL have : 1675cc and a rod ratio of : *2.05* assuming 159mm rods are using.

interesting







who makes a 77.4mm crank?and what length rods would you need?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (blackedoutaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackedoutaudi* »_
interesting







who makes a 77.4mm crank?and what length rods would you need?









Beauty of the 77.4mm crank is you can use any rod length avialable so 136mm to 159mm


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

but all of those rods wont reach the deck height.well they probably will as long as you get the pins in the correct spot for the pistons,huh?..and are there any forged cranks that size??


_Modified by blackedoutaudi at 11:35 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (blackedoutaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackedoutaudi* »_but all of those rods wont reach the deck height.well they probably will as long as you get the pins in the correct spot for the pistons,huh?..and are there any forged cranks that size??

It is forged.
Custom pistons will always be needed.


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

do any of thosse happen to fit in any of the a4 blocks?like the 06a?


_Modified by blackedoutaudi at 12:36 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (blackedoutaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackedoutaudi* »_do any of thosse happen to fit in any of the a4 blocks?like the 06a?

I can modify them to fit.


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I can modify them to fit.









what exactly needs to be modified?the block or the crank?im pretty sure i can handle it...but i would need custom pistons..i already have spare 144mm rods and a spare 06a block,just something to do on the side.maybe buy a stripped b5 and slap it in there


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

What would be better:
1) stroke AEB 81mm to 83. kind of easier after because almost every AEB part fits. 
2) find other 4cyl engine with 82.5mm (3A, 9A, etc) and make it 83mm and use AEB head and other bits onto that block? This way it would be easier to fit engine to subframe, because mounts are identical, imho.










_Modified by _Val at 11:18 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (_Val)*

Can any one with the 2L stroker tell me the compression height of the piston. Compression height is the distance from the center of the wrist pin to the top of the piston, thats what Im after. 2L crank in a 1.8 block
thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Can any one with the 2L stroker tell me the compression height of the piston. Compression height is the distance from the center of the wrist pin to the top of the piston, thats what Im after. 2L crank in a 1.8 block
thanks









Messaged you Dom


----------



## Mohr Torque (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (hypothetical)*



> The ATW motor is stout. I made 408Whp on Stock bottom end, then did the rod job and took it into the 480 range
> 
> 
> > ok that sounds great, i am looking to get in the 400-500hp range. i was thinking of doing a 2.0 stroker but with the info you gave me i am not sure anymore. what would be the most reliable buildup to proceed with that will withstand a good flogging? i plan to put it in an audi coupe GT and roadrace it.
> ...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mohr Torque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohr Torque* »_ok that sounds great, i am looking to get in the 400-500hp range. i was thinking of doing a 2.0 stroker but with the info you gave me i am not sure anymore. what would be the most reliable buildup to proceed with that will withstand a good flogging? i plan to put it in an audi coupe GT and roadrace it.

i am new to the VW/ AUDI world, i can see i have much to learn. lol. before i was strictly Chevy.

'83 Coupe came with a 4 cylinder?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
'83 Coupe came with a 4 cylinder?

In Europe if I recall but certainly not state side
they all had inline-5 motors.


----------



## Mohr Torque (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

yeah it has a na 10v in it but its hard to get much more than 150hp out of it so i'm building the 1.8t to put in it.
now which engine will take more abuse at 400+hp 1.8t or the stroker?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mohr Torque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohr Torque* »_yeah it has a na 10v in it but its hard to get much more than 150hp out of it so i'm building the 1.8t to put in it.
now which engine will take more abuse at 400+hp 1.8t or the stroker?

1.8T or 2.0T built to the same specs will both take the same abuse


----------



## Mohr Torque (May 23, 2009)

thank you,


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

i have 82.5 supertech 8.8comp. ratio (86.4mm stroke) pistons i am just curios about , what if use 2.0 AEG CAST 92.8mm crankshaft with these pistons ? is it possbile to get 2.0T ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_i have 82.5 supertech 8.8comp. ratio (86.4mm stroke) pistons i am just curios about , what if use 2.0 AEG CAST 92.8mm crankshaft with these pistons ? is it possbile to get 2.0T ?

The stroker crank moves the compression height close towards the deck so no those pistons will not work for you.You will need to get the 82.5/92.8 pistons in order to clearance the deck.
We have 4 sets in stock if you are interested.


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (darzamat)*

I got 4 piston 82.5mm for 92.8mm stroke for sale. 9.0:1 CR


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

So who really does a 2.2 stroker build anyway


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (fatjohnperformance)*

Many circle track guys round my area run the 2.2 motor. Awesome torque....


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Many circle track guys round my area run the 2.2 motor. Awesome torque....










why would you want torque on a circle track? It's a constant high rpm run with no stops so you would want hp. Who runs audi/vw's in a circle track and where? Aren't they usually monte carlo's and what not, like tube frame v-8s.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (fatjohnperformance)*

1/3 mile track in Ocala, FL does it up and the rabbits smoke the competition most times. You are in one gear but running from 3500-6800 over and over again every lap.


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_1/3 mile track in Ocala, FL does it up and the rabbits smoke the competition most times. You are in one gear but running from 3500-6800 over and over again every lap. 

is that a ******* dirt track, because that's all they have around that way for the most part


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (fatjohnperformance)*

No its Macadam and a figure 8 track as well... but YES it's all ******** and me <--- Sophisticated.
Anyway back to topic...


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_No its Macadam and a figure 8 track as well... but YES it's all ******** and me <--- Sophisticated.
Anyway back to topic...

Well what heads are they running on the car? And how much are they paying for this stuff? I'm in the area, I could use the business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (fatjohnperformance)*

Pm'd you...


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

wish id found this 2 years ago haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (how much is 5 plus 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *how much is 5 plus 2* »_wish id found this 2 years ago haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why is that? What are you trying to do


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (fatjohnperformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatjohnperformance* »_
Why is that? What are you trying to do










ive had numerous 20v set ups from stock bore/stroke to a bored out alh block with a 100mm stroker crank. but its just been trial and error for the last couple years, half of the fun i guess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (how much is 5 plus 2)*

This thread is in dire need of an update


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

Maybe this will get us back on track: the 2008cc kit has a lower compression than stock - is there a reason, or could you maintain a 9.5:1 ratio (like stock)? Also I would imagine this would require custom ecu programing. Have you put anything together with Unitronic (or know if they have anything) for this kit along with a BT?? Cheers


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Maybe this will get us back on track: the 2008cc kit has a lower compression than stock - is there a reason, or could you maintain a 9.5:1 ratio (like stock)? Also I would imagine this would require custom ecu programing. Have you put anything together with Unitronic (or know if they have anything) for this kit along with a BT?? Cheers

you can make a 2008cc in any compression ratio you want. Also, all the stock 1.8t's are not 9.5:1, some are 9.3:1
You should go with a lower compression ratio since you are stroking it, unless you are not going BT. But i just don't see the point of stroking the engine and not going BT


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (victory)*

Yeah - I all ready am BT but blew #4 cyl rings/piston, so I need to hone at least and am wondering if I want to push it further. I've talked to a couple of mechanics that perfer to go higher compression and a little lower boost to create smoother power delivery. Mines a 9.5:1 btw. Cheers


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (victory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victory* »_
You should go with a lower compression ratio since you are stroking it 

that makes no sense. Of course what do i know running a 10:1 2L


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
that makes no sense. Of course what do i know running a 10:1 2L









yea, i reread it. i said it wrong. lol. And i run 8.0:1 compression, what do i know either:laugh: the lower the compression, the more boost you can run safely, more boost especially on pump gas. Why do you think real race cars don't run high compression with a turbo? its no good for the engine. It's always recommended to lower the compression with a turbo, of course unless we ask someone in the vw/audi world







and they wonder why we are light years behind other brand tuned cars:screwyf course that is due to a lot of horrible misinformation floating around:thumbdown:


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Maybe this will get us back on track: the 2008cc kit has a lower compression than stock - is there a reason, or could you maintain a 9.5:1 ratio (like stock)? Also I would imagine this would require custom ecu programing. Have you put anything together with Unitronic (or know if they have anything) for this kit along with a BT?? Cheers


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (technician)*

I was wondering if a bearing girdle is necessary for clearance on an 06A with the 2008 stroker?


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_I was wondering if a bearing girdle is necessary for clearance on an 06A with the 2008 stroker? 

not necessary. How much power you plan on having though?


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (victory)*

well before it started smoking like the batmobile it dyno'd at around 320 at the wheels. I've got a 2000 Golf (AWD engine) and have done about everything to it- BT, B Brakes, Coil overs, Blah Blah - you know the story. But now I've got to, at the minimum, Hone the cylinders and replace the pistons. Well now I'm thinking I should bore it out. But then I think . . Chit I'll need an AEB Head to make use of that displacement, oh and a larger Intake manifold and TB and well may be bigger piping. . . and I've got the GT28rs which I'm not sure I could much more power out of anyway. Any thoughts are appriciated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_I was wondering if a bearing girdle is necessary for clearance on an 06A with the 2008 stroker? 

Perfect for extra insurance but not necessary on a sub 500whp built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Well now I'm thinking I should bore it out. But then I think . . Chit I'll need an AEB Head to make use of that displacement, oh and a larger Intake manifold and TB and well may be bigger piping. . . and I've got the GT28rs which I'm not sure I could much more power out of anyway. Any thoughts are appriciated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You dont NEED an AEB head and if you are going to bore out your block AND change your rods then I recommend stroking it one time.


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the reply it was getting lonely here


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (victory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victory* »_
yea, i reread it. i said it wrong. lol. And i run 8.0:1 compression, what do i know either:laugh: the lower the compression, the more boost you can run safely, more boost especially on pump gas. Why do you think real race cars don't run high compression with a turbo? its no good for the engine. It's always recommended to lower the compression with a turbo, of course unless we ask someone in the vw/audi world







and they wonder why we are light years behind other brand tuned cars:screwyf course that is due to a lot of horrible misinformation floating around:thumbdown: 

Lowering your compression and relying all on boost makes for a poor street car. You completely kill your powerband and off boost performance. I dont have to rely on the turbo being in boost for my car to move or pass someone on the highway. So having a peepy car off boost, better mpg, and larger powerband is the reason for higher compression since you are going to make the same power with the same octane, might aswell have a powerband.
BTW, race/drag cars are running 12-14:1 motors. Also, evo guys are now moving to 9-10:1 running meth and e85 guys are moving to 10-11:1 compression. We are behind because the VW heads flow like crap and most use an off the shelf tunes (which are now getting better and better).


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Lowering your compression and relying all on boost makes for a poor street car. You completely kill your powerband and off boost performance. I dont have to rely on the turbo being in boost for my car to move or pass someone on the highway. So having a peepy car off boost, better mpg, and larger powerband is the reason for higher compression since you are going to make the same power with the same octane, might aswell have a powerband.
BTW, race/drag cars are running 12-14:1 motors. Also, evo guys are now moving to 9-10:1 running meth and e85 guys are moving to 10-11:1 compression. We are behind because the VW heads flow like crap and most use an off the shelf tunes (which are now getting better and better).

Then perhaps you should look into bigger engine if 1.8T feels laggy. You don't simply add more compression and boost less and make some power...that's a´the wrong way on looking at things. Numerous respected engine builders recommend 9:1 compression for these motors for peak power and reliability.


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Then perhaps you should look into bigger engine if 1.8T feels laggy. You don't simply add more compression and boost less and make some power...that's a´the wrong way on looking at things. Numerous respected engine builders recommend 9:1 compression for these motors for peak power and reliability.

x2 plus, if you know how to shift and what rpm and gear to be, lag means nothing when you are racing. Why do you think most drag race turbo's aren't even ball bearing. Lower static compression ratio and higher boost level is much better than higher static compression and lower boost level.
When you add air, you get to add fuel. The more fuel you can burn, the more power you make. Hence, lower compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Then perhaps you should look into bigger engine if 1.8T feels laggy. You don't simply add more compression and boost less and make some power...that's a´the wrong way on looking at things. Numerous respected engine builders recommend 9:1 compression for these motors for peak power and reliability.

not once did i say my motor was "laggy". I actually said it was the opposite. A higher compression 2.0 is soooo much nicer to drive since you dont depend on boost to get the car moving. You cant always be boosting on the street and having a motor that runs like pooh w/o being in psi is just stupid. No way i would run lower than 9:1 on these motors, 9.5:1 still makes for a great street car, even with stock disp.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (cincyTT)*

I have built 9:1 and 9.5:1 engines and both are equally as nice.
Depends on what your end goal is and what you plan to use for tuning/patch jobs etc.
My favorite kit thus far is the 2067cc kit.Everyone that said a 95.5mm stroker crankshaft made the engine lazy really never drove one.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

So I'm really stuck between what compression ratio to get....
I'm going to be running e85 and an hx35. The goal is at least 400whp. I'm shooting for 500whp. I'm tore between getting 8.5:1 or something closer to 9.0:1.... I just can't decide. It'll be a stroker 2.0l, with a high revving head. Mostly street driven (summer daily), but drag racing will happen often during most weekends for fun.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

well, screw it. I'm going with 9.0:1 since I'll be running corn pretty much all the time.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_So I'm really stuck between what compression ratio to get....
I'm going to be running e85 and an hx35. The goal is at least 400whp. I'm shooting for 500whp. I'm tore between getting 8.5:1 or something closer to 9.0:1.... I just can't decide. It'll be a stroker 2.0l, with a high revving head. Mostly street driven (summer daily), but drag racing will happen often during most weekends for fun.

9:1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fernank1987 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

I did the stroker 2.0 bottom, not head work yet. Do I need bigger injector? it look like it's running fine. it's an audi a4 quattro 1998 aeb engine with 9:1CR and gt2554 turbo which is like k04 size. everything is stock


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (fernank1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fernank1987* »_I did the stroker 2.0 bottom, not head work yet. Do I need bigger injector? it look like it's running fine. it's an audi a4 quattro 1998 aeb engine with 9:1CR and gt2554 turbo which is like k04 size. everything is stock

well you got the motor down..time for a turbo upgrade buddy! id leave the head stock for now and atleast throw a 30r on there!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_My favorite kit thus far is the 2067cc kit..

Which one is that? the FSI/AEG crank? + which bore?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_
Which one is that? the FSI/AEG crank? + which bore?

95.5mm stroke crank + 83mm bore pistons


----------



## chris_d (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

IMed


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (chris_d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_d* »_IMed









Replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

I didn't read the whole thread but I'm wondering how the stroker changes the max RPM you can run? Does it go down or up? Do you have any ballparks for what you could rev these kits too on our engines?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (PolskiHetzen)*

It all depends on rod length to stroke ratio there is an optimum ratio and you don’t want your piston to exceed the speed of about 5000 ft/min
Basically you’re going to want to limit your rpm according to your stroke the longer the stroke the less RPM you’re going to want to run 
With these kits you’re going to be safe up to the 9000 RPM range and it’s not that you can’t push theme farther but then you’re going to need to upgrade other parts in the block and have a built head to cope with the strains
therefore the stroker kit is not the main thing or the only thing that’s going to limit your RPM range in the safe mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

got ABA cranks and machined IM shafts for the AEB people who need a bigger gun?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Pisko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pisko* »_got ABA cranks and machined IM shafts for the AEB people who need a bigger gun?

Send over an email.
I am sure I have a couple ABA cranks here but the IM shaft will require a core.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

im'd


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

what are the chances of getting one of your stroker kits shipped over to the UK?
I have a 1.8t AGU engine and fancy one of the 2.0l kits. I've read through most of this thread but alot of it is just numbers to me so a little guidance on what exactly i need would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MaX-TuRbO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaX-TuRbO* »_what are the chances of getting one of your stroker kits shipped over to the UK?
I have a 1.8t AGU engine and fancy one of the 2.0l kits. I've read through most of this thread but alot of it is just numbers to me so a little guidance on what exactly i need would be appreciated.
Cheers

We ship worldwide so the U.K. is not an issue.Just sent 2 2067cc kits to London yesterday morning








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

Great could u PM me price for everything I need to get the engine running as a 2.0 please including delivery. Same as the kits you've just sent over here by the sounds of it.
Also do u do a tubular manifold of any sort, loving ur work just seen ur baffled sump review in the new PVW mag.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaX-TuRbO* »_Great could u PM me price for everything I need to get the engine running as a 2.0 please including delivery. Same as the kits you've just sent over here by the sounds of it.
Also do u do a tubular manifold of any sort, loving ur work just seen ur baffled sump review in the new PVW mag. 

Sent you a PM, maybe turn off your pop up blocker. I do not always get a chance to check vortex so please send me over an email and I usually respond within 15 minutes unless I am infront of the machines.
Thanks for props. PVW is amazing


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

2067cc and 2008cc kits in stock ready to ship.


----------



## _supertool_ (Apr 30, 2010)

is there a 2.2l option for us aeb guys?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (_supertool_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_supertool_* »_is there a 2.2l option for us aeb guys? 

No and I do not recommend the 2.2L option anymore. Not after all the problems everyone has been having. We are working on a 98mm and 99mm stroker crankshaft currently but it is "in development" and the way the 2067cc kits have been flying off the shelves we honestly do not think it is needed.

Just to update this.Very interesting article from the 80's relating to how displacement affects torque and hp. Its old school but cool none the less.

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_*8V ENGINE KITS : Going from 1781cc to 1870cc to 1996cc's. Notice the power differences. * 









*16V ENGINE KITS : Going from 1781cc to 1893cc to 1996cc's. Again notice the power differences and compare them to the 8V engine*


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

INA said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *_supertool_* »_is there a 2.2l option for us aeb guys?
> 
> No and I do not recommend the 2.2L option anymore. Not after all the problems everyone has been having. We are working on a 98mm and 99mm stroker crankshaft currently but it is "in development" and the way the 2067cc kits have been flying off the shelves we honestly do not think it is needed.
> 
> ...


 The links are not working.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Issam,


Do the later blocks better support 83.5-84mm bores better?


Could look into doing a 95.5/84 setup :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Fast929 said:


> Hey Issam,
> 
> 
> Do the later blocks better support 83.5-84mm bores better?
> ...


They support them better then the fsi's thats for sure.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup: got my stroker stuff thru issam


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I smell a mahle/pauter/fsi build coming


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Fast929 said:


> Hey Issam,
> 
> 
> Do the later blocks better support 83.5-84mm bores better?
> ...


For NA sure
for FI no
I would not use anything larger than 83.5mm bore a turbo motor (and most of them we do 83mm bore).


----------



## steve-cane (May 15, 2010)

cincyTT said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
> Then perhaps you should look into bigger engine if 1.8T feels laggy. You don't simply add more compression and boost less and make some power...that's a´the wrong way on looking at things. Numerous respected engine builders recommend 9:1 compression for these motors for peak power and reliability.
> 
> not once did i say my motor was "laggy". I actually said it was the opposite. A higher compression 2.0 is soooo much nicer to drive since you dont depend on boost to get the car moving. You cant always be boosting on the street and having a motor that runs like pooh w/o being in psi is just stupid. No way i would run lower than 9:1 on these motors, 9.5:1 still makes for a great street car, even with stock disp.


 Completely agree! Just gone 2 litre myself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

steve-cane said:


> Completely agree! Just gone 2 litre myself


:beer:


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking into doing a stroker 1.8t to the 2.0 in the far future. I was just wondering if there are any connecting rod to the bottom of the cylinder wall clearance issues. Does it need to be ground down at all?

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

"2.0 AEG CAST 92.8mm crankshaft - $375 + Shipping"

Hey Issam, I'm looking really hard at this ^


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## blackcat1 (Aug 13, 2007)

A Garrett gt2876r is a bad match for a 1.8tx, it surges horribly which is sad because it could have decent spool and power for us if it worked. If the displacement is increased could this Turbo be used confidently? 

Sent from my Kangadore 64▦


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there any more if these kits available? ??


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Shoot Issam an email. He is usually very good at getting back with people. I have one of his kits in my car going on 3 years with zero issues. 

[email protected]neering.com


----------

